# Latrodectus Hesperus



## Bob Blaylock

_Latrodectus Hesperus_, AKA, the Western Black Widow.


----------



## depotoo

Did you take the photo?  Pretty cool.Yep, that's the male.
Here are both




Western Widow Spider - 5.605 - Extension


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bob Blaylock said:


> _Latrodectus Hesperus_, AKA, the Western Black Widow.
> 
> View attachment 138942 View attachment 138943 View attachment 138944
> 
> View attachment 138945



Where's my old boot?

What happened between the Black Widow and Banana spider?

I used to shoot Banana spiders with a bb gun. They look scary, but they're OK.

Black and brown widows are not.


----------



## Marion Morrison

My aunt and uncle have a ton of black widows in their garage. I go out there for the summer, they want me to clean their garage.


----------



## pismoe

back in the early 30s my Dad and other kids were at the dumps shooting rats .  Dad was bitten , he was probably 10 years old .  He almost died , he said it was a Black Widow spider bite .


----------



## depotoo

We fought brown widows last year.  Finally won the battle, I hope.
Female brown widow






Marion Morrison said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Latrodectus Hesperus_, AKA, the Western Black Widow.
> 
> View attachment 138942 View attachment 138943 View attachment 138944
> 
> View attachment 138945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's my old boot?
> 
> What happened between the Black Widow and Banana spider?
> 
> I used to shoot Banana spiders with a bb gun. They look scary, but they're OK.
> 
> Black and brown widows are not.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Had an aunt at age 74, years ago bitten by what they think must have been a black widow in Ok.  She was hospitalized for quite awhile.  It was touch and go there for awhile. 





pismoe said:


> back in the early 30s my Dad and other kids were at the dumps shooting rats .  Dad was bitten , he was probably 10 years old .  He almost died , he said it was a Black Widow spider bite .


----------



## pismoe

Marion Morrison said:


> My aunt and uncle have a ton of black widows in their garage. I go out there for the summer, they want me to clean their garage.


----------------------------------------------   well , get out there and get to work Marion .


----------



## Marion Morrison

pismoe said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> My aunt and uncle have a ton of black widows in their garage. I go out there for the summer, they want me to clean their garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------   well , get out there and get to work Marion .
Click to expand...


I did, I killed about 110 black widows.


----------



## Marion Morrison

We have brown widows here.

Aqua-net + lighter you say?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

depotoo said:


> Did you take the photo?  Pretty cool.Yep, that's the male.
> Here are both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western Widow Spider - 5.605 - Extension



  Yes, I took those photos.  I'm pretty sure that this is a female, albeit immature.  I believe those stripes fade, and often disappear, as she reaches maturity.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Marion Morrison said:


> My aunt and uncle have a ton of black widows in their garage. I go out there for the summer, they want me to clean their garage.




Way back, packing to move from Colorado, I was working in the garage, felt a tickle, and there was a black widow walking across the back of my hand. I just watched and she went on. I did squash her after she was on the bench.

Arizona - lots of black widows and brow recluse. Where I am now, only brown recluse but there are a couple in the bathroom every night. They're not good swimmers, especially if they're squished. Poorly designed, I guess.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## pismoe

Luddly Neddite said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> My aunt and uncle have a ton of black widows in their garage. I go out there for the summer, they want me to clean their garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way back, packing to move from Colorado, I was working in the garage, felt a tickle, and there was a black widow walking across the back of my hand. I just watched and she went on. I did squash her after she was on the bench.
> 
> Arizona - lots of black widows and brow recluse. Where I am now, only brown recluse but there are a couple in the bathroom every night. They're not good swimmers, especially if they're squished. Poorly designed, I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------  some might think that its a shame that you saw them Luddley !!


----------



## pismoe

aqua net and a lighter .    And i remember as a kid and No Aquanet and it was probably about 1959 or thereabouts and i put a match to a cedar 2 by 4 in a friends parents garage ,   Man that 2 by 4 wanted to burn and burn quick .   Luckily i was able put the fire out , man , i was lucky .   -----------------  just a comment .


----------



## Bob Blaylock

An immature _Latrodectus Hesperus_.  At this point,I cannot tell if it's male or female.  If female, she'll turn blacker as she ages.



 



  And a few other spiders, not _Latrodectus_…

_Phidippus Audax_. the _“Bold Jumping Spider”_ or _“Daring Jumping Spider”_.





_Pholcus Phalangioides_, the _“Skull Spider”_, or _“Daddy Longlegs Spider”_.



 



  And a few unknown varieties…


----------

